# Poop Tail in Winter :(



## Poneigh (May 25, 2012)

Any advice on cleaning my horse's poopy tail? Its too cold to wash it this time of year!
He has a not-so-great colon so he usually has a little bit of loose poops but he recently got very bad diarhhea and that made his tail even worse than usual!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

We usually use baby oil to brush out tangles and the such
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

since my horse has a white tail I _have _to wash it every now and then otherwise it'll stain the tips of her beautiful snow white tail yellow and rust colors. When I do I try to do it on a relatively "warm" (above freezing) day in the afternoon; then when I wash it I use a bucket of water, shampoo, and towel dry. I've not had issues with freezing. Otherwise, I use magic groom and cowboy magic in between.


----------



## Poneigh (May 25, 2012)

thanks for your advice! yeah he has a white tail too, and a hind stocking and sock, so they get pretty gross too. I am able to clean his legs pretty well with just the curry but the tail is a whole other story...I will look into the baby oil...unfortunately idk when/if there will be a warm enough day to wash his tail...we dont have hot water or even a real wash stall at the barn :/
If I do get the chance I will try and wash it and maybe bag it for the winter!


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

I will sometimes, when really bad, wash it in a bucket and then condition it, comb it out, use a towel to get it dry as possible and then, because I desensitized him to it, blow dry it! Sometimes when it is clean I will bag it up to just keep it that way for awhile.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*keeping a tail white*

if your horse is stabled i think a tail bag would help you.


----------



## Poneigh (May 25, 2012)

thanks for your advice! he goes out during the day but is stabled during the night.
He might be okay with a blow dryer...he saw one once and didnt go balistic!


----------



## crom5 (Dec 1, 2012)

Baby wipes, Detangualer, Warm wet towel, Mane & tail brush. should clean it all up.


----------



## DraftGuy (Dec 10, 2012)

I hate poopie tail....


----------



## Poneigh (May 25, 2012)

Thanks! I will def. try the baby wipes, I dont even care if its still stained at all mostly just want to make him not so gross! My poor buddy!


----------



## Poneigh (May 25, 2012)

Well I got it a lot better tonight, a towel with some water and lots and lots of cowboy magic detangler and brushing! I ended up cutting out a few chunks that were just too far gone, its always a little thin and ratty, but is looking good!


----------

